# Ghost Shrimp questions.



## Pod (Mar 11, 2012)

So, today at the pet store I usually go at, they had a 10 gallon tank filled with ghost shrimp for $1.00. I bought 5, but, since I was the one that netted them, I got six by accident. 

Anyway, I looked up Ghost Shrimp with Endlers', and found out that there is a type of fresh-water prawn being mixed in with Ghost shrimp, and will kill anything in the tank.

I also have 2 GS's with tiny black orbs in their lower body, and 3 of them are quite large, equal as big as one of my Corydoras. 

My question is;
Is there a way to tell if it's a true GS?

Do I have two pregnant females?

Would they be able to live with male Endler/Guppies[I don't know which they are]?

Are they aggressive? I've seen my 3 largest ones nip at the smaller ones.

What do they eat? I have sinking Corydoras food, would that work?

Do they control Brown algae very well? I have an outbreak in my sorority tank, and the shrimp seem to enjoy poking through the gravel [which was obtained from my 75 gallon tank] and eating whatever it is they are.

If pictures are needed, I can provide them

Thanks!~Pod


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Ghost shrimp are in general fairly aggressive

If you have pregnant females, youll know because theyll have little greenish eggs attached to their back ends. Since they are see through, its really easy to see them ^^

Female ghost shrimp can get massive, i have one thats a little under 2 inches.

They will be fine with guppies/endlers though they MAY eat the babies if you are breeding.

They eat algae, im not terribly sure which pellets you have but youll need some with iodine in it. Shrimp molt and if they have an iodine deficiency, they can die mid-molt. Sinking algae wafers are generally a go to for feeding them

Not terribly sure if they prefer specific types of algae. If its diatoms, thats just your tank cycling and they go away on its own.


Pictures would be nice c:
Hope this helps!


----------



## Pod (Mar 11, 2012)

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...92690_100002164460572_609601_1411449533_n.jpg
This is one of the females, the other also has the tiny brownish green balls in the exact same area.

The food that I have that are sinking pellets are Omega One shrimp pellets[I doubt they'd be getting much nutrition from this], and Frog pellets for when I had ADF's


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, she's berried (carrying eggs). 
Chances are they won't hatch, ghost shrimp can only breed in brackish water if I remember correctly. 

Shrimp pellets should be fine ^^
Ghost shrimp really eat anything so they won't be too picky.


----------



## Pod (Mar 11, 2012)

Thats good. Would I be able to put the largest ghosties in a small container with a single female betta? I moved a female betta from the sorority, due to her being so shy, and out of worry that she'd be bullied, into a cube. It was home to a VT male, but, I moved him into a much more spacious 1/2 gallon long tank, which he shares with a HM male, thanks to a divider. 

Yes. Small spaces. But, they like it. And the female loves the fact that she's alone now.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

If the container is less than a 1/2 gallon, then no. Your betta girl should be the only thing in it. 



Might I suggest getting a 10 gallon kit at walmart? Theyre 30$ and you can divide them 3 ways so you can add your 2 males and girl in there. You could have a few ghost shrimp as well ^^


----------

